# Sting Ray City



## Darlene (Mar 1, 2014)

We're getting ready to go Cayman Island, and we're staying at Morritt's. I'm trying to find a trip to Sting Ray City from Rum Point, instead of driving back into town. Any suggestions? I looked at Red Sail and they are way more expensive. I've been looking for Captain Jimmy's, but can't find it online. Thanks for any suggestions. 
Darlene


----------



## Htoo0 (Mar 1, 2014)

Except for private charters it looks like Red Sail is the only one leaving from Rum Point. However, it looks as if there are tours from Morritts for about $45 per adult which includes transportation from the resort. Guessing it would be a long day traveling in a van from the resort to the marina and back.


----------



## Darlene (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks! I think I'll just book with Captain Marvin's if I can. We took them last time, and they did a good job. I can't do vans/buses without getting car sick


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 1, 2014)

Let us know what you do and details.  We are going there March 2015 and want to do Sting Ray City, too.


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 1, 2014)

We did the Red Sail trip from Rum Point a number of years ago and were very satisfied. 

Cheers


----------



## joewillie12 (Mar 1, 2014)

riverdees05 said:


> Let us know what you do and details.  We are going there March 2015 and want to do Sting Ray City, too.


 Don't forget your underwater camera. Did it many years ago but what a great expierence. Have fun!


----------



## Darlene (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks! don't want to forget the underwater camera! We went to Sting ray city a long time ago, and were told to wear our fins so we wouldn't step on the barb. Can you still wear fins? Should I take water shoes?


----------



## Janann (Mar 7, 2014)

When I did it, maybe four years ago, shoes of any type were not permitted.  Everyone was told to just shuffle along so that you won't step on the rays.


----------



## Darlene (Mar 8, 2014)

thanks JanAnn!


----------



## Katscuba (Mar 18, 2014)

Try Captain Marvin's. We had friends use them and said they were great. We were staying on the west side. They picked them up at the condo. You can find them online.


----------



## scooter (Jun 3, 2014)

Darlene said:


> We're getting ready to go Cayman Island, and we're staying at Morritt's. I'm trying to find a trip to Sting Ray City from Rum Point, instead of driving back into town. Any suggestions? I looked at Red Sail and they are way more expensive. I've been looking for Captain Jimmy's, but can't find it online. Thanks for any suggestions.
> Darlene


Stingray is a lot of fun, but be prepared for 10 cattle car dive boats to be there no matter what day you go. On the other hand, on the East End of the island is where all of the really primo wall diving is....


----------



## lvhmbh (Jun 4, 2014)

I enjoyed viewing sting ray city on our helicopter ride - we've done it twice.  Great trip!


----------



## easyrider (Jun 4, 2014)

We hired a private boat out of Rum Point for our stingray city tour. Then we went into Ivans and looked for 3 other couples to join us. The captain was Rodger Ebanks and the cost was $500.00. 

We had 10 people in our group. We left Rum Point at 7:30 AM and played with the stingrays for about a hour before the tour boats arrived. As the tour boats arrived we packed up and snorkeled the fern grotto for a hour or so. Then as the tour boats arrived we left and went to lobster heaven and snorkeled here for a hour. Then we went back to Rum Point for lunch.

This was the highlight of the trip, imo. Very private and very up close. I saw about 40 people hop off a tour boat with 2 other tour boats showing up as we left. I think the experience is diminished with that large a group. 

This has been at least 5 years back so prices may have changed but the idea of private charter in a small group showing up befor the big tour boats still applies.

Bill


----------

